# Top rack? Bottom rack? Middle rack?



## moses (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok so I need some help. What is the difference in smoking on the top, bottom, or middle rack? I have a 40 MES. My thinking is if the smoker has a thermostat then it will be the same temp everywhere but I'm sure that's not true.


----------



## geerock (Jul 27, 2013)

Hotter at the bottom with a larger difference in heat from right to left.  1st 2nd and 3rd not as much.  But don't get too obsessed with that.  If you are cooking for large groups just use them all.  If not the second or third are the most stable.  What you should have is a maverick temp monitor as the  mes can be quite a bit off on the temp readout.  Also, if you want a true set and forget cooker get an AMAZN smoke tray so you don't have to babysit the chip loader.


----------



## moses (Jul 27, 2013)

So should I try to avoid the top rack all together?


----------



## geerock (Jul 27, 2013)

Not at all.  If you are cooking for large group it will get it done.  Just left to right heat variance is a little wider because of the exhaust.


----------



## moses (Jul 27, 2013)

And I have already put the amazin pellet smoker on my bday list which is next month. Hoping the wife will let me get it a little sooner.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2013)

Have you got something which the exact heat will be that critical? When I was trying to warm smoke bacon it made a difference, my MES 30 was the other way, hot on top where the heat rose. The bacon being smoked on top was very close to rendering, so I put the really thin/narrow slabs on top with the least fat that could be damaged. None were BTW but I did hav concerns....

So are you doing something were heats are plus/minus less than 5%?


----------



## moses (Jul 27, 2013)

No mainly just curious. Every time I get ready to put anything in the smoker I always have an argument with myself about where I should put things.


----------



## moses (Jul 27, 2013)

Geerock, how bad is the internal thermometer off usually? I have been going by what it says and haven't had that much trouble.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2013)

Uless something special, it's usually more about the ability to breathe or cirrculate in the box. Like staggering the meats. That was my 30 though, I know not about a MES40. Every smoker has its own personality.


----------



## ajbert (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, following physics, heat rises, even in the confines of a small space.  That being said, when I'm doing something on various racks, I always put my meat probe in whatever is on the lowest rack.

Does it make a difference?  I don't know but I'd rather over cook what is on the top rack just a bit rather than under cook what is on the bottom rack.

Of course, I am talking about doing the same meats on the various racks.  I do understand if you are doing different meats that require different IT's.  If that is the case I'd highly suggest investing in however many meat probes you'd need.


----------



## moses (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## geerock (Jul 27, 2013)

The controllers have been off by as much as 30 degrees and the meat probe just as bad .  But some are real close.  The generation 2 with the front controllers are very prone to being way off.  Get something to verify the temp and you'll be sure where you are and produce better product without to much worry.  Best of luck.


----------



## moses (Jul 27, 2013)

Geerock, I searched maverick thermometers and found several different models. When I read the rules of forum it says we can't post links to external websites so I can't show you what I found. Does it really matter what model as long as it is a maverick?


----------



## geerock (Jul 27, 2013)

Popular model is et 732.  Has a remote monitor and alarms.  Monitors both IT of meat and smoker temp.  AMAZN has them at 60 bucks... about the best price you'll find.


----------



## moses (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks man. That'll have to be on my wish list. Money is a little tight right now and the amazin pellet smoker is going to be my 1st accessory.


----------

